# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Просьба оценить и помочь.

## JonI

Собственно вот сам сайт http://l2.realm.co.il он посвещён игре LineageII. Проблемма заключаеться в том что несмотря на достаточную стабильность серверов и прочие бонусы для игроков (как-то бунус адены, свободные замки, кл-холы в игре) с онлайном явные проблеммы сайт раскручивался и раскручиваеться сейчас, тоесть заходы посетителей есть в достаточном кол-ве но ! зашли и вышли :( до регистрации дело доходит крайне редко. Хотелось бы услышать мнение людей со стороны чево именно нехватает ? что стоит изменить улучшить ? Любые советы будь они по дизайну либо по содержанию приму с признательностью.

----------


## Cygnus

Ну парень извини... на 10 моих запросов твой сайт ваще не ответил :(
Так что не смог заценить твой сайт, как начнет работать обязательно зайду к тебе :)

----------


## JonI

Странно с 4_ёх  разных машин (на всех разные Ip) проверил всё работает везде заходит но всёравно спасибо.

----------


## vip.life

Мне сайт тоже не ответил ) пробуй делай =)

----------


## sobolmisha

Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to MySQL server on '212.235.9.50' (4) in /var/www/vhosts/realm.co.il/subdomains/l2/httpdocs/classes/class.DBase.php on line 100
Couldn't connect to the database server at 212.235.9.50

это то что я получил вместо твоего сайта,так что оценить не могу,звиняйте

----------

